# Compilation XBMC sous VMWare

## hypijump

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Nouveau sur le forum et sur Gentoo tout court  :Smile: 

Je viens ici car j'ai un soucis avec ma compilation de XBMC sous vmware ... deja j'ai cherché pendant 1semaine pour mettre openGL et l'acceleration 3D sous VMware puis j'ai abandonné x)

J'ai pris les sources de XBMC puis j'ai fais :

./bootstrap && ./configure --disable-gl --disable-debug && make j-2

Et ca plante au make ... voici un screen:

http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/06/07/120607100134284285.png

Je sais pas trop quoi faire, reinstaller Xorg avec le flag SDL ?

pour info c'est un projet d'école ou l'on doit realiser une distro media center qui tienne dans 500mo de DD et qui tourne avec 128mo de ram

Bonne soirée !

----------

## DuF

Bonjour et bienvenue,

La première des choses serait de suivre les règles du forum : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html pour ton sujet de message.

Ensuite si t'es sous gentoo, xbmc est disponible dans portage (en version 11.0 stable chez moi) et donc un emerge xbmc me paraitrait plus simple (sauf si ton bootstrap t'en empêches mais je verrai pas trop pourquoi).

Sinon pour ta question :  *Quote:*   

> Je sais pas trop quoi faire, reinstaller Xorg avec le flag SDL ? 

 

Euh oui ça parait le minimum par rapport à ce que veux faire la compilation WinSystemX11.cpp avec SDL...

D'ailleurs les moteurs de recherche sont plutôt bavard sur le sujet et ce post parait intéressant : http://old.nabble.com/Error-in-compiling-libsdl-package-td32809744.html

@+

----------

## hypijump

Bonjour,

merci pour ta reponse et hum ... le emerge xbmc me fait installer XBMC avec openGL et c'est la m*erde sous VMWare pour arive a faire marche openGL donc c'est pour ca que je suis passé par les sources  :Smile: 

Bonne journée

----------

## Tom_

Xbmc a besoin d'OpenGL pour fonctionner. Sans OpenGL, Xbmc ne compilera pas.  :Wink: 

Pourquoi souhaites-tu l'installer dans une VM ?

----------

## hypijump

Si on peut le compiler sans opengl : --disable-gl (very very slow blabla )

Sous une vm car c'est a rendre apres.

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, ton camarade de classe est passé il y a quelques jours apparemment  :Wink: 

Je te conseille, pour commencer de mettre en instable les paquets liés aux pilotes VMware et XBMC.

----------

